# AMD support



## Zachary Taylor (Sep 15, 2017)

I've dabbled in switching from linux to a BSD for a year or two now and the current situation with AMD drivers has me looking to make the move. What is support like for AMD GPUs and OpenCL? I'm running a few FirePro Juniper and Cayman series.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi.

Based on the WIKI the Juniper and Cayman cards are well supported.

I am currently using a nvidia GT630 card but before I had Radeon HD 4200 series and (mutatis mutandis) the Radeon was working better than the nvidia one. I mean, I do not have a real problem with this nvidia card but the Radeon worked like a charm with the vt console (Newcons), while with nvidia I need to use the old sc console (Syscons), otherwise I can't properly switch from X to console.

Cheers!


----------



## antreas_32 (Oct 24, 2017)

with out this module the card is getting fried as i experience
radeonkmsfw_CAYMAN_smc.ko


----------

